# Tie rod end lubrication recommendation



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

Any suggestions for the best grease lube for tie rod ends? Seems type LB or GC-LB grease is recommended. Any specific brands that anyone recommends as better than others?

Thanks


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

Has anybody used Lubriplate for their ball joints?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have used Mystik JT-6 for the last 25 years, very hard to beat, very plentiful in my area of the country.


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

Pinion head said:


> Have used Mystik JT-6 for the last 25 years, very hard to beat, very plentiful in my area of the country.


Thanks for the recommendation Pinion. I'll check it out.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

In my area, I found that Tractor Supply carries the Mystik JT-6 grease in tubes to fit a grease gun.....Only $3.99 a tube.


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

1968gto421 said:


> In my area, I found that Tractor Supply carries the Mystik JT-6 grease in tubes to fit a grease gun.....Only $3.99 a tube.


Thanks 68gto421.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The only thing lubriplate white lithium grease is good for is coating battery terminals to prevent corrosion. The stuff hardens into cement everywhere else it's used: window regulators, brake adjusters, etc. Nasty stuff, pretty as it is.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I like Valvoline DuraBlend.....half synthetic.....works great on bearings ball joints tie rods, comes in tubes and cans..


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

I almost always use the Ford (GASP!) spec grease as old timer mechanics told me it stands up to pressure better.


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the added inputs on the grease for tie rod ends.


----------

